# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  क्या कम सोना भी आपको मोटा कर सकता है ??

## Krishna

आपकी नींद भी आपको मोटा कर सकती है ??

आप रोज सुबह ऑफिस जाने के लिए जल्दी उठ तो जाते हैं लेकिन ध्यान नहीं देते कि आप अपनी नींद पूरी किये बिना उठ रहे हैं। रात को देर से सोने और सुबह जल्दी उठने की मजबूरी की वजह से आपकी नींद पूरी नहीं हो पाती। इस बात को लोग अक्सर हल्के में ले लेते हैं। लोग सोचते हैं कि वो छुट्टी वाले दिन खूब सोएंगे और इस कमी को पूरा कर लेंगे। लेकिन, हाल ही में हुई एक रिसर्च में ये बात सामने आई है कि अगर आप रोज आधा घंटा कम सोते हैं तो आपका वजन बढ़ सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*कम सोने से बढ़ता है वजन : रिसर्च*
रिसर्च 1 - वेल कोर्नेल मेडिकल कॉलेज (कतर, दोहा) में हुई एक स्टडी के मुताबिक, अगर 30 मिनट भी कम नींद ली जाए तो मोटापे और इंसुलिन बढ़ने का जोखिम बढ़ जाता है। नींद एडिक्टिव होती है और उसका असर मेटाबॉलिक सिस्टम पर पड़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

रिसर्च 2 - अमेरिका के केस वेस्टर्न रिजर्व यूनिवर्सिटी में 68,000 महिलाओं पर किए गए एक अध्ययन के नतीजों में पाया गया कि जो महिलाएं पांच घंटे से कम नींद लेती हैं उनका वजन सामान्य से कहीं ज्यादा होता है। सात घंटे की नींद लेने वाली महिलाओं की तुलना में पांच घंटे की नींद लेने वाली महिलाओं का वजन बहुत ज्यादा होता है। नींद पूरी न होने पर लेप्टिन का स्तर कम हो जाता है और भूख लगने लगती है। इसी स्थिति में भूख लगने के लिए जिम्मेदार ग्रेलिन हार्मोन का स्तर बढ़ जाता है और मस्तिष्क को भूख लगने का संकेत मिल जाता है। व्यक्ति को कुछ खाने की इच्छा होने लगती है। इसका नतीजा मोटापे के रूप में सामने आता है।

----------


## Krishna

रिसर्च 3 - उनींदी रातों की बेचैनी से इंसान दुबले नहीं, मोटे हो जाते हैं। कम से कम एक नए यूरोपीय अध्ययन में ऐसा दावा किया गया है। अमेरिकन जर्नल ऑफ क्रिटिकल न्यूट्रिशन में यह अध्ययन प्रकाशित हुआ है। इस अध्ययन में कहा गया है कि कम सोने से वजन बढ़ सकता है और इसकी वजह सिर्फ यही नहीं है कि जगे रहने से भूख भी लगती है, बल्कि चयापचय धीमा होने से कैलरी खर्च होने की रफ्तार घट जाती है, शरीर को कम ऊर्जा की जरूरत होती है।

----------


## Krishna

*कम नींद लेने के और खतरे*

----------


## Krishna

अमेरिका में 2012 में कार्डियोलोजी सम्मेलन में प्रस्तुत किए गए शोध के नतीजों से पता चला कि दिल की समस्याओं का खतरा भी नींद से जुड़ा है। इसमें शोधकर्ताओं ने 3,000 से अधिक लोगों के डेटा का विश्लेषण किया। पाया गया कि पर्याप्त नींद ना लेने वालों में एनजाइना का खतरा दोगुना और कोरोनरी धमनी की बीमारी का जोखिम 1.1 गुना बढ़ जाता है।साल 2007 में 10,000 लोगों पर हुई रिसर्च बताती है कि जो लोग कम सोते हैं उनके अवसाद में जाने की संभावना आम लोगों से पांच गुना ज्यादा है।

----------


## Krishna

2013 में कोरियाई अनुसंधान टीम ने गर्भाधान के कृत्रिम तरीके आईवीएफ के दौर से गुजर रहे 650 से अधिक लोगों की सोने की आदतों का विश्लेषण किया। उन्होंने पाया कि जो महिलाएं 7-9 घंटे की नींद ले रही थीं, उनमें गर्भ ठहरने की दर सबसे ज्यादा थी। वहीं जो महिलाएं 9-11 घंटे सोती थीं उनमें सबसे कम।
अमेरिका की एक सेहत पत्रिका में तीन साल पहले छपी रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक कम सोने से वजन बढ़ने का भी खतरा रहता है और पाचन तंत्र भी बुरी तरह प्रभावित होता है। वजन बढ़ने से लोगों में ब्लड प्रेशर, हार्मोन और शुगर का स्तर भी बिगड़ता है, जिससे डायबिटीज का खतरा होता है।

----------


## Krishna

उपर्युक्त कम नींद के नुकसानों को जानकर आप समझ गए होंगे कि पूरी नींद लेना कितना जरूरी है। हर रोज समय का ठीक से प्रबंधन करें और पूरी नींद लें।

----------

